# What to do to help my remaining boy



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So as I’ve already posted, my boy Cookie has left this world, now his brother, Pickles, is left alone. I’m not sure what to do to help him with loneliness. I plan on trying to gain his trust, but I’m not sure that will be successful. They vet said we could get him some mirrors or a fake friend, but I’m not sure if that good for him. I don’t plan on getting him another companion as I would be in a endless loop of getting new birds if one passed and the other is left alone. 
Please help me with this dilemma
Thank you 

Pickles is currently chatting a lot, and I assume looking for his brother, he is looking pretty scared/uncomfortable with his feathers pulled close to him making him skinny.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Cookie. 💙 

Please do not give Pickles mirrors or a "fake friend". 
Neither of those are good choices for a solo budgie. Aggressive and/or territorial behavior can develop and some budgies will become obsessed and regurgitate to the mirror or toy to the point they become malnourished.
I would give Pickles time to adjust. Spend as much time with him as you can. Simply be there for him, talking, singing and reading to him.
You may well find that in a week or so he will adjust to being a single bird and will be back to playing and doing his birdie activities.
It's never a good idea to make impulse decisions right after a life altering event for either you or your pets.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss 💙 I agree completely with FaeryBee. She's given great advice! Please let us know how it goes.


----------

